# 85 z31 power steering pump



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an 85 300zx turbo 5 speed. I believe the power steering pump will need to be replaced because there are shavings in the resevoir. How hard is this to do? It looks like its kind of out there in the open on the passenger side. What are the steps for this?


----------



## drjeckle (Aug 16, 2009)

If there are shavings in the reservoir there may be shavings throughout the power steering system, which means you may need to replace the rack and pinion as well someday. A job I just completed. You might consider doing both now, especially of the rack is already leaking. As to replacing the pump it needs to be drained first, and the best place to do that is probably the two metal lines connected to the steering rack. The oil can be recycled mixed with your engine drain oil at most auto parts stores (Don't mix brake fluid with any oil because the parts store can't recycle the oil then). Once the oil is mostly out of the system you can replace the pump assembly and fill it with the proper power steering oil. Once you have filled the reservoir turn the steering wheel back and forth end-to-end 10 or 12 times to push the air out of the system. You don't have to do this so rapidly that you hit the end of travel hard. Just turning the wheel easy is all that is needed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can also replace the pump, flush the system and install a P/S filter on the return hose. Make sure you use red power steering fluid or red automatic transmission fluid. Do NOT use clear or amber power steering fluid.


----------

